

Exploding the Phone - Parseco
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/02/exploding-the-phone/all/
The Untold Story of the Teenagers and Outlaws Who Hacked Ma Bell
======
ck2
This has to be one of the best stories I've read on Wired.

You do that stuff today, you end up in Gitmo or a no-fly list at best.

Of course Jobs and Woz DID actually sell the boxes for profit with zero
prosecution.

~~~
Parseco
We completely agree. Reading it, you can almost feel what they were feeling -
sign of a great story.

